# 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!!



## warrenporsche (Apr 28, 2007)

So, I did a pre delivery inspection on 3 new passats today and they were all the new TSI chain drive 2.0 turbos. This is the end of the FSI in new cars. I cannot find too much info on this engine though, they just kinda sprung it on us!! We weren't expecting it until the 2009 models came out.


----------



## Tom16v (Apr 7, 2003)

Uh I think you might be slightly confused, the new 2.0 turbo is still an fsi engine (fuel-straight injection) they just call it TSI or Turbo Straight Injection. Same thing different name


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! (warrenporsche)*

um they are still FSI as in direct injection.

there are many changes but FSI is not dead.
timing chain http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
balance shafts in the block http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
pulley/gear/crank multi-piece http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
4 lobe cam with roller follower http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

scores a 25 for me thats still a fail










_Modified by [email protected] at 6:10 PM 4-22-2008_


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! ([email protected])*

+1, but we must welcome our new future 2.0T overlords, CCTA/CBFA.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_+1, but we must welcome our new future 2.0T overlords, CCTA/CBFA.

this is true and I do welcome it.. but so far everything everyone is getting excited about is whats pissing me off about it. If I was in the market for a 2.0t.. i'd be buying a used one at this point.. personally.
some wack stuff with the new management I don't like too.. some cool stuff.. but some I really just don't like.. not getting into that part though for competitions sake (sorry hope everyone understands)


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

either way they changed the FSI as we (2005.5 - 2007 FSI owners know it)
I am sure they made it harder to mod (which is bull**** cause the market to younger people yet they keep you from tuning.)
Oh well, I love my early 2007 2.0T, but i still need a diffrent cam.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_um they are still FSI as in direct injection.

there are many changes but FSI is not dead.
timing chain http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
balance shafts in the block http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
pulley/gear/crank multi-piece http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
4 lobe cam with roller follower http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

scores a 25 for me thats still a fail









_Modified by [email protected] at 6:10 PM 4-22-2008_

iirc the pump is on the other cam now no?


----------



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! ([email protected])*

x2 is it?
i also heard its on the exhaust cam....someone verify


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! (Spax MC)*

yes pump rides off the back now from all the info i've seen.. haven't seen one yet personally. Others in the company have, just haven't myself. I'll have to ask.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yes pump rides off the back now from all the info i've seen.. haven't seen one yet personally. Others in the company have, just haven't myself. I'll have to ask.
 
I think GM and mazda DI motors from the begining ride off the exhaust cam as well.







Bob.G


----------



## Amelios (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! ([email protected])*

I'm admittedly a bit of a n00b when it comes to these minute mechanical things, but would it be possible to do some sort of retrofit or custom job to put a roller follower on the current FSI motors to help alleviate some of the notorious issues?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! (Amelios)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amelios* »_I'm admittedly a bit of a n00b when it comes to these minute mechanical things, but would it be possible to do some sort of retrofit or custom job to put a roller follower on the current FSI motors to help alleviate some of the notorious issues?


Yes, but its quite involved.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Instead of retrofitting a follower solution, why can't the exhaust cam on the TSI be retrofitted to fit the FSI intake cam? Wouldn't the 4 lobe design be able to produce 33% (roughly) more fuel (with stock pump, too) due to the frequency of the piston pumping 4 times/cycle rather than 3 pumps/cycle?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_Instead of retrofitting a follower solution, why can't the exhaust cam on the TSI be retrofitted to fit the FSI intake cam? Wouldn't the 4 lobe design be able to 33% (roughly)produce more fuel (with stock pump, too) due to the frequency of the piston pumping 4 times/cycle rather than 3 pumps/cycle?

entirely different setup hardware wise.
timing chain vs timing belt for starters.. Different layout of the cams in the head, different tensioner setup at the back of the head.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
entirely different setup hardware wise.
timing chain vs timing belt for starters.. Different layout of the cams in the head, different tensioner setup at the back of the head.

Chris, what about an aftermarket FSI intake camshaft with a 4 point lobe?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_
Chris, what about an aftermarket FSI intake camshaft with a 4 point lobe?


It would take a lot more then just swapping in the hardware, all the controls would need to be tuned to properly adjust for it. Would be a huge involved process.
Plus 4 lobes would just mean 33% more wear per cam cycle... thats the last thing we need.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! (Spax MC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spax MC* »_x2 is it?
i also heard its on the exhaust cam....someone verify

Yes, it is most definitely on the exhaust cam and btw, the new ems is superb! Much more advanced control strategies and some new surfaces that make calibration so much more powerful!
We are so excited with the new ems advancements our Engineers can hardly contain themselves! The new 2.0TSI is truly a great improvement and alot of the previous issues found inherently on the 2.0T FSI have been addressed and resolved. GO VAG!


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes, it is most definitely on the exhaust cam and btw, the new ems is superb! Much more advanced control strategies and some new surfaces that make calibration so much more powerful!
We are so excited with the new ems advancements our Engineers can hardly contain themselves! The new 2.0TSI is truly a great improvement and alot of the previous issues found inherently on the 2.0T FSI have been addressed and resolved. GO VAG!

Figures.
So the fuel system problems were fixed...what about pcv? Diverter?


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! ([email protected])*

So you go to the dealership and see the old motor and new motor side-by-side. Which one do you buy and why?









I would think most people like a timing chain over a belt and the new pump setup seems to address the cam follower issue.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! (Raring 2 Go)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raring 2 Go* »_So you go to the dealership and see the old motor and new motor side-by-side. Which one do you buy and why?








I would think most people like a timing chain over a belt and the new pump setup seems to address the cam follower issue.

I would buy the old as our Stage 3 development is accomplished already and I don't know if I could wait for the necessary revisions to accomodate the new TSI.
However, since I work here, I would get the new because then I could get the first Stage 3 for it!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_
Figures.
So the fuel system problems were fixed...what about pcv? Diverter?

hmm, I never really considered the d.v. and pcv as terrible issues. I'll take a look and report back when I can.
Fueling is much, much better for lot's of reasons. More pressure for one, new pump, roller follower and some other stuff I can't go into.


----------



## 13sec B6 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! (warrenporsche)*


_Quote, originally posted by *warrenporsche* »_So, I did a pre delivery inspection on 3 new passats today and they were all the new TSI chain drive 2.0 turbos. This is the end of the FSI in new cars

this comment comes from a vw tech???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! (13sec B6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13sec B6* »_
this comment comes from a vw tech???









I think he meant more the marketing of FSI. It looks like VAG has renamed it TSI and no more FSI was reference to a new engine with a new marketing moniker.


----------



## Mohudsolo (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! ([email protected])*

Balancers in the pan=parasitic drag from running in either the oil in the pan or the oil as it drains down from the top end of the engine. Balancers in the block both stay out of the oil path and are more effective at vibration control than in the pan. That is the location in the original design that Mitsu first used. It could also allow the pan to hold more oil or make the engine a bit shorter to help with the Euro ped crush zone between the engine and hood.
Maybe VW learned something with the VR6 chains and did the new ones better? Does it eliminiate the chain between the cams the old engines use?
Getting the water pump where it can be serviced more easily and quickly is the next best thing to actually building a good water pump that lasts. It does add another small belt that will have to be watched for wear.


----------



## AngryScientist (Jan 7, 2008)

one thing is for sure, they must have heard thousands of us cursing the vw engineers who designed the engine cover / air cleaner assembly, and changed that up thankfully.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! (Mohudsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mohudsolo* »_Balancers in the pan=parasitic drag from running in either the oil in the pan or the oil as it drains down from the top end of the engine. Balancers in the block both stay out of the oil path and are more effective at vibration control than in the pan. That is the location in the original design that Mitsu first used. 


And whats one of the first thing mitsu guys do to make power on those engines? take them out.. But oh wait you can't on this engine because they drive other things like the waterpump, which will not yes be easier to change but more then like 5Xs the cost for the part to replace. 
Also the balance shaft assembly on the out going 2.0t is closed to the bottom side which means it doesn't turn in the oil sitting in the pan. 
Sure may may also be shorter.. but its now going to be fatter front to back which means squeezing a turbo in there is harder.. thats all I care about








Balance shafts are gone on my BPY...


----------



## CRex (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes, it is most definitely on the exhaust cam and btw, the new ems is superb! Much more advanced control strategies and some new surfaces that make calibration so much more powerful!
We are so excited with the new ems advancements our Engineers can hardly contain themselves! The new 2.0TSI is truly a great improvement and alot of the previous issues found inherently on the 2.0T FSI have been addressed and resolved. GO VAG!


Keith does it have the variable valve lift?


----------



## Mohudsolo (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! (CRex)*

The pics I saw did not show what was driving the water pump. I assume it is the front balance shaft? Not the greatest plan ever I would have to admit. I know the Mitsu guys take the balancers out, but thought that was partly due to the high revs they tend to turn the tuned versions. I have seen video of them running those motors to 10-11 grand. Does the rear balancer driver anything else? Any idea how much power it takes to spin the balancers or how much power taking them out is worth on the current motors? 
I agree that making the block fatter is not helping anything on either side based on how crowded they are already.
Any idea if the better pump design and higher pressure system give more headroom than the current motors for extra fuel delivery before needing expensive upgrades?
So far the only reports I have read of motors out in the real world has been in Passats. Any idea if they are showing up in the GTI's, Jettas, and A3's yet?
Are there any technical drawings available yet that are in English? The only ones I saw before were in German and in the 27 years since I took HS German, I seem to have forgotten an awful lot of it combined with not really having too many vocabulary words that covered modern engine design anyway. It is interesting to see how much they changed this motor over compared to the more usual evolution of VW motor changes. I'd be really interested to see any info on what changes were for reliability issues and what were for packaging/emissions reasons. I know VW is losing it's shirts over labor costs on building the newer cars and wonder if there are things that help them on this new motor. Should be interesting to see where it ends up versus "old" FSI after you guys figure it out.


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! (CRex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CRex* »_

Keith does it have the variable valve lift?

yep, another advancement in the new motor.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! (bluelagoon1)*

AFAIK, variable valve-lift (and the associated 50ft-lbs torque gain) is only implemented in the longitudinally-mounted Audi engines (e.g., A4/5, Q5; but *not* A3, TT, GTI/GLI/Passat/Tiguan).


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_AFAIK, variable valve-lift (and the associated 50ft-lbs torque gain) is only implemented in the longitudinally-mounted Audi engines (e.g., A4/5, Q5; but *not* A3, TT, GTI/GLI/Passat/Tiguan).

yep, that's correct. i keep forgetting that the audi's are the lucky ones this time! i'm biased


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! (bluelagoon1)*

Very interesting.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_um they are still FSI as in direct injection.

there are many changes but FSI is not dead.
timing chain http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
balance shafts in the block http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
pulley/gear/crank multi-piece http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
4 lobe cam with roller follower http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

scores a 25 for me thats still a fail









_Modified by [email protected] at 6:10 PM 4-22-2008_

this guy makes me happy.
chris, any chance of someone releasing a fuel pump mod with a roller instead of a flat piece of metal?


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! (dubsker)*

More info!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! (dubsker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsker* »_
this guy makes me happy.


hahaha

_Quote »_
chris, any chance of someone releasing a fuel pump mod with a roller instead of a flat piece of metal?


I personally am playing around with a few things but they won't be for production by us if it happens to work.. i'll at least share and if someone wants to steal it so be it.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_some wack stuff with the new management I don't like too.. some cool stuff.. but some I really just don't like.. not getting into that part though for competitions sake (sorry hope everyone understands)

You mean the fact the very very few people can actually flash the MED17/EDC17 at the present time because of the nice encryption they added?


----------



## GLI20V (Mar 28, 2005)

Wow I guess this changed with build date 03/08 I just got mine 2 weeks ago thank god for the 02/08 build date !!! Any more details on this new TSI/FSI ??? My buddy is looking at getting one and we have a choice cause theres two on the lot ....Any suggestions ?


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (GLI20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI20V* »_Wow I guess this changed with build date 03/08 I just got mine 2 weeks ago thank god for the 02/08 build date !!! Any more details on this new TSI/FSI ??? My buddy is looking at getting one and we have a choice cause theres two on the lot ....Any suggestions ?

Same here on 2/08! It'll be a blessing in the short term definitely, after market support and we know most of what needs to be known.
I'll be pissed if these come stock with like 20 extra horses, don't have the carbon build up issues and are more easily tuned though


----------



## GLI20V (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*

I dunno if its better...I can tell that VW is definitley making it harder to tune this new motor...and IMO they probably made it cheaper to build thats usually what happenes after a while....But I guess we wont know full details for a while !


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_
Same here on 2/08! It'll be a blessing in the short term definitely, after market support and we know most of what needs to be known.
I'll be pissed if these come stock with like 20 extra horses, don't have the carbon build up issues and are more easily tuned though 

The thing I'm most jealous of I guess? The better fueling system. Everything else seems like it's more expensive to repair, or just more of a PITA. And if VW hasn't improved the timing chains since the 12v VR6, then yeah. A little off topic, but are the 3.6L VR's timing chain driven? How are those holding up? I guess it wouldn't matter though as most probably don't have 100k yet. And even if they do make more power, it's going to be harder it sounds like. But look at the 3L I6 TT from BMW. That was supposed to be impossible to hack into and there's piggie backs out right now. We'll have to see. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_ But look at the 3L I6 TT from BMW. That was supposed to be impossible to hack into and there's piggie backs out right now. We'll have to see. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Exactly why they use piggybacks.


----------



## VinnieGI1.8T2002 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! (warrenporsche)*


_Quote, originally posted by *warrenporsche* »_So, I did a pre delivery inspection on 3 new passats today and they were all the new TSI chain drive 2.0 turbos. This is the end of the FSI in new cars. I cannot find too much info on this engine though, they just kinda sprung it on us!! We weren't expecting it until the 2009 models came out.

you know thats funny i was looking at that like 2 weeks ago when i did i PDI on new passat wagen no more intake runner motor and the oil filter is in a retarted spot also that motor is in the GTI's too


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_
Exactly why they use piggybacks.









I see.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

http://www.dinancars.com/store....html


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

The 335 is not using the same management system as in the new 2.0ts.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Indeed.








Chris, may I ask how far your MED17/EDC17 development has come so far?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Indeed.








Chris, may I ask how far your MED17/EDC17 development has come so far?

Unfortunately I can't spill any beans right now. We'll update everyone as I'm allowed to comment.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Didn't expect any other reply but thought it might not harm asking.








Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Viper83181 (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Honestly, it sounds like the only real difference (as far as what you or I would notice as consumers) is I guess better fuel efficiency and better durability in the long run. Correct me if I'm wrong of course. I am not so concerned with a couple mpgs more (even with high gas prices, I only care about driving experience). a more durable engine is nice though, I don't expect to keep this GTI forever. Another 4 years and i'll hopefully be in an M3 or S5. So with that said, seeing as this revised 2.0T desn't deliver any more power there is no real interest for me I guess.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (Viper83181)*

This showed up in a tiggy pic (2.0T) in the MKV forum, and I noticed they re-use a TDI airbox assembly, lol:


----------



## keith_r2 (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: (syntrix)*

*TFSI is still Alive and well in the UK:*
This turned up in a May 2008 UK spec Audi A3 TFSI yesterday, though it was a 1.8 TFSI.










_Modified by keith_r2 at 12:23 PM 5-17-2008_


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (keith_r2)*

That actually is the new 1.8 TSI. Or, should I say TFSI?








I.e., Audi keeps calling these turbocharged direct-injection engines TFSI.
VW has adopted the term TSI (which, of course, could be confused with the dual-charged engines like the 1.4). Same engines.


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (feels_road)*

anyone know if the A3 throttle body pipe from the "older" 2.0T is still swappable into the new "TSI" motor? I have the new engine and really want to get rid of the noisemaker!


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (Ricky Bobby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ricky Bobby* »_anyone know if the A3 throttle body pipe from the "older" 2.0T is still swappable into the new "TSI" motor? I have the new engine and really want to get rid of the noisemaker!

FWIW, the new A3s also have this engine, so I'm sure if the old pipe won't work you could get the pipe from the new A3.


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (JaxACR)*

great thanks, i'm going to have a guy at a vw dealer look up etka part numbers tomorrow for me, i'm assuming new passats will have the same pipe as the a3s so i think i will reference that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (Ricky Bobby)*

Hey, my new passat has the older engine..... I should have all the corrected issues of the first few out, and less complex than the new one


----------



## sti05ak (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_um they are still FSI as in direct injection.

there are many changes but FSI is not dead.
timing chain http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
balance shafts in the block http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
pulley/gear/crank multi-piece http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
4 lobe cam with roller follower http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

scores a 25 for me thats still a fail









_Modified by [email protected] at 6:10 PM 4-22-2008_


So let me get this straight:
The 2.0 TSI is better for modding and higher horsepower #'s on mods such as chip, intake, exhaust, etc. Whereas the 2.0 FSI better for reliability?
Did I get that right?


----------



## D-TechniK (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what's so bad about a timing chain?
(Just curious)


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (D-TechniK)*

It not that they are bad, just different animals. They can be noisier, and I dont fully believe in life of the car use unless you drive like a blue hair. Maybe a bit longer service interval if you drive like most on the vortex.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
iirc the pump is on the other cam now no?

I am doing a write up now comparing all 4 FSI (yes they are 4) FSI heads across the board.
Will have something for the forum shortly.


----------



## KRL_UK (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
I am doing a write up now comparing all 4 FSI (yes they are 4) FSI heads across the board.
Will have something for the forum shortly.

Sounds great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lonepatrone (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_um they are still FSI as in direct injection.

there are many changes but FSI is not dead.
timing chain http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
balance shafts in the block http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
pulley/gear/crank multi-piece http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
4 lobe cam with roller follower http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

scores a 25 for me thats still a fail









_Modified by [email protected] at 6:10 PM 4-22-2008_

Why the thumbs down on the timing chain? Is there more parasitic power loss with a chain compared to a belt? I'm seriously interested. TIA


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 FSI IS DEAD!!! (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
I am doing a write up now comparing all 4 FSI (yes they are 4) FSI heads across the board.
Will have something for the forum shortly.


Any updates on the above ??


----------

